# Χαζές ερωτήσεις σε φυσιολογικές διατυπώσεις



## Hellegennes (Nov 8, 2012)

-Πού έβαλες το τηλέφωνο;
-Γιατί, τι το θέλεις;

-Αγάπη μου, θα έρθεις το μεσημέρι για φαγητό;
-Ναι, γιατί ρωτάς;

-Αγάπη, πιστεύεις ότι αυτό το φόρεμα με παχαίνει;
-Εννοείς περισσότερο;

-Έχω σκάσει, δεν θέλω άλλο.
-Είσαι σίγουρος;

-Πω, πω! Έξω βρέχει καρεκλοπόδαρα.
-Λες να πάρουμε ομπρέλα;

(καρφώνει κάτι και χτυπάει με το σφυρί το χέρι του)
-Ααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααα!
-Πόνεσες;

-Έλα αγάπη μου, είμαι στο αεροδρόμιο, τώρα επιβιβαζόμαστε.
-Θα αργήσετε;

-Χμφβμδμδνβ...
-Καλά, κοιμήθηκες;


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2012)

— Μ' αγαπάς;
— Ποιος, εγώ;


(Αλήθεια, υπάρχει πιο χαζή ερώτηση από το «Ποιος, εγώ;»;)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 8, 2012)

Al Jaffee, Al Jaffee, Al Jaffee!!! 
http://www.leedberg.com/mad/satsq/satsq.html
​http://www.madmagazine.com/tags/snappy-answers-to-stupid-questions
http://www.google.com/search?q=snap...M5GM4gTWrYH4Bg&ved=0CDgQsAQ&biw=2133&bih=1098
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog...06/snappy-answers-stupid-questions-introverts


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 9, 2012)

Originality, όχι φαστ φούντ. Εξάλλου είσαι εκτός κλίματος. Το νήμα έχει το αντίστροφο θέμα.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 9, 2012)

E όχι και «φαστ φουντ» ο τριάστερος σεφ! Εξάλλου ήταν και τοποθέτηση για την προσέγγιση του θέματος που προτιμώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 9, 2012)

Να ανοίξεις δικό σου νήμα, ζηλιάρη.:glare:

Αλλά άμα το πας έτσι, έχω και το επόμενο βήμα (Εξυπνακίστικες ανταπαντήσεις σε ηλίθιες απαντήσεις):

-Κουρεύτηκες;
-Όχι, έχω ραγδαία τριχόπτωση.
-Σε καταλαβαίνω, είναι της ηλικίας.

-Αγάπη μου γύρισες;
-Όχι, είμαι ακόμα στο γραφείο.
-Ευτυχώς, γιατί δεν μαγείρεψα.

-Ψώνισες ρούχα;
-Όχι, τα βρήκα στον δρόμο.
-Α, γι' αυτό είναι τόσο άθλια;

-Αυτό το τραγούδι το Θυμάσαι;
-Όχι, έχω πάθει αλτσχάιμερ.
-Κι αυτό της ηλικίας είναι.

-(έξω απ' την τουαλέτα): βγαίνεις;
-Όχι, έχω κατασκηνώσει.
-Ευτυχώς, γιατί γαμιέμαι με τον γείτονα, τώρα.

-(πιέζοντας σε ένα πληγωμένο σημείο): Αααααααααα!
-Πόνεσες;
-Όχι, κάνω φωνητική εξάσκηση για το Fame Story.
-Είσαι προτεινόμενος για αποχώρηση.

-(στο τηλέφωνο): Έλα, είσαι σπίτι;
- Όχι, άνθρωπος είμαι.
-Από πότε;

-Πώς κοιμήθηκες;
-Ανάσκελα.
-Βελτιώνεσαι.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> -Αγάπη, πιστεύεις ότι αυτό το φόρεμα με παχαίνει;
> -Εννοείς περισσότερο;


Εδώ κάπου ο Ελληγενής πέθανε νέος, προτού καλά καλά χαρεί το τριακοστό πρώτο έτος της ηλικίας του...


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 9, 2012)

Κράνος, my dear Watson.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 10, 2012)

Να και μερικές εξυπνακίστικες απαντήσεις άντρα (εμού) σε χαζές ερωτήσεις γυναικών:

-Γιατί οι άντρες σκέφτονται με το κάτω κεφάλι;
-Επειδή όταν έχεις πολλές επιλογές, διαλέγεις.

-Γιατί οι άντρες κάνουν μαγκιές με μηχανάκια και αυτοκίνητα;
-Για να εντυπωσιάζουν ανεγκέφαλα θηλυκά που το θεωρούν ένδειξη τεστοστερόνης.

-Που έχουν πάει όλοι οι ιππότες;
-Σύναξη στο Κάμελοτ.

-Σοβαρά, τι απέγιναν οι ιππότες;
-Πέθαναν πριν 500 χρόνια.

-Γιατί δεν υπάρχουν πια πραγματικοί άντρες;
-Γιατί οι ψεύτικοι περνάνε καλύτερα.

-Γιατί οι άντρες έχουν εμμονή με το σεξ;
-Γιατί είναι ειλικρινείς.

-Γιατί στους άντρες αρέσουν τα βίαια σπορ;
-Για να είναι πραγματικοί άντρες.

-Γιατί οι άντρες κάνουν δώρα όταν νιώθουν τύψεις;
-Γιατί πιάνει.

-Πού έχουν πάει όλοι οι ευαίσθητοι άντρες;
-Για αποτρίχωση.

-Θα βρω ποτέ τον τέλειο άντρα;
-Όχι, είναι παντρεμένος με την τέλεια γυναίκα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 11, 2012)

Αν αυτοί είναι αληθινοί διάλογοι Έλλη, λέω να μην σχολιάσω γιατί θα προσβάλω κι εσένα και τις γυναίκες που συναναστρέφεσαι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 11, 2012)

Be my guest, είναι αληθινότατοι διάλογοι.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 11, 2012)

This is wrong in so many ways, που λεν' κι οι Αμερικάνοι...


----------

